# Kona Shred vs Specialized p2



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

I need an honest opinion on which bike to buy. Please explain your opinions.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

the 2006 p2 is amazing, the aluminum frame is very light and It flows over dirt jumps so easily. The parts spec is great also and every thing on it is very durable, including the frame. The short chainstays make manuals a breeze:thumbsup:


----------



## chris27 (Apr 24, 2006)

which year's models are you buying and how much are they? i got a 05 shred for £400. bargain


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I won't vote because it's all about preference and which one you like riding better.


----------



## B100 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have an '04 P.2 which is rock stock except for a fork upgrade to a '04 Psylo SL with U-Turn. I have it dialed in at 105mmm, 1/3 from full slow rebound and 5 clicks from fully locked out compression damping. I almost always use 38-18 so I may go single to simplify things. I have a Specialized SS rear wheel from a P.1 I picked up at a swap meet... just need to pick a chainring/cog.

The P.2 was/is ready to jump, etc. out-of-the-box. The geometry is great for park (I've ridden Vans in San Jose several times) and jumping. My rear axle is bolted in at approx. halfway in the slider so it's a bit more stable when jumping. Slam it all the way forward to wheelie/manual.

Great warranty that you'll likely never use. Somewhere between '04 and '06 they figured out a real jumping fork should be included.

--B100

By the way, I've jumped/dropped the bike with a 130mm Z.1 FR and it was very stable on big jumps and drops up to 6-7 actual feet of freefall to transition... but a little harder to pop off BMX-style jumps. Several pros used to ride a Psylo back when they were buying their own forks, so I'll ride this one for a bit. Have my eyes open, though, looking at RS Argyle/Pike, etc. along with Zokes.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I think the new P2 looks like arse, and the Shred is very nice imo.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I seriously, could write like a 2 page review on the P.2 but I wont. that bike has WAY more than exeeded me expectations. I have a 2004 with just a fork and bars upgrade. every component has lasted, even the original XC fork survived. the kona series is crap, I had a 06 shred for a week, then took it back and re built up my P.2...I could never be happier.


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I forgot to mention that it is an '04 P2.


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I think I decided what I'm going to do. At wheelworld.com they have a dirt jump build kit and a Kona Stuff frame that together add up to about $700. Overall I like the components better in the kit than on the p2 (especially the fork) or the Shred I was looking at. Here's the setup:

2005 Kona Stuff Frame









Dirt Jump Build Kit








Build Kit:
FORK: Marzocchi Drop Off Comp 100mm, 
HANDLEBAR: Truvativ Hussefelt DH, 
STEM: Truvativ Hussefelt, 
SEATPOST: Truvativ XR Double Bolt, 30.0, 
SADDLE: Dirt Jump Style, 
CRANKS: TruVativ Hussefelt DH 36/26 w/Rock Guard!, 
BOTTOM BRACKET: TruVativ ISIS DH 68x113mm, 
CHAIN: Shimano IG-31 8sp., 
CASSETTE: Deore HG50 11-32 8sp., 
REAR DER: Alivio, 
FRONTDER: Alivio, 1 3/8 TP,TSW 
SHIFTERS: Shimano Trigger SL MC 8sp., 
DISC BRAKES: Hayes Hydraulic HFX9-XC 6", 
BRAKE LEVERS: Hayes Hydraulic HFX9-XC, 
FRONT HUB: KK Disc QR., 
REAR HUB: Shimano Large Flange Deore Disc M475, 
RIMS: Sun Ditch Witch, 
TIRES: Tioga Blue Dragon 2.1/2.3, 
HEADSET: TH Big Nut, 
PEDALS: Platform Alloy, Black, 
Kit also includes: Cables, grips, tubes, and rim strips


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Spoon Man said:


> Well I think I decided what I'm going to do. At wheelworld.com they have a dirt jump build kit and a Kona Stuff frame that together add up to about $700. Overall I like the components better in the kit than on the p2 (especially the fork) or the Shred I was looking at. Here's the setup:
> 
> 2005 Kona Stuff Frame


theres a reason why the Kona has little to no votes, because the kona frames, compared to the P...suck. watch www.pinkbike.com for a frame.

https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/159160/ norco 250, $200.00
https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/169874/ norco sasquatch, $100.00

dont even bother with the kona stuff, for one that color is horrid.

also you need to consider what YOU want. do you want those parts that come in the build kit ? you'll be 10X happier finding the bike you want, and building it up with parts that you want, VS just going with whats cheap. if you like the look of the P.2 over the kona, then get a P.2, if you like a norco 125 over a P.2 then get one. my point is, get something you'll be happy with, something that you wanted VS what was cheap and affordible at the time. I'd much rather run my P.2 the way its setup, even if it means lesser components, than ride something I hate, but has nice componentry.


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

todd_freeride said:


> I seriously, could write like a 2 page review on the P.2 but I wont. that bike has WAY more than exeeded me expectations. I have a 2004 with just a fork and bars upgrade. every component has lasted, even the original XC fork survived. the kona series is crap, I had a 06 shred for a week, then took it back and re built up my P.2...I could never be happier.


I second that, I love my '04:










I bought it new in '04, and the only things that it might really need is a bash guard, and the tires are starting to wear after 2 years of use. Other than that, the stock fork has held in there, but I think I'm going to upgrade it soon. It's an awesome bike, and comes with awesome components.

Go with the P.2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

As far as buying cheap goes, thats just what I have to do to survive. I'm just a starving college kid that probably shouldn't be buying another bike in the first place (I already own a '98 Schwinn Moab and a 2004 Specialized Enduro), but I just love biking so much that I'm making the sacrifice. Who's to say I wouldn't be happy on the Kona? I've ridden Konas before and I liked them quite alot, plus the Stuff is a much nicer frame than the Shred is. I also did a test drive on the P2 and found the fork quite undesireable. This setup will be much better than the p2 for sure. Plus I love the color yellow.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

*Kona Stuff*

I own an '05 Kona Stuff and it kicks major ass. It's an XS (13) I've switched out the wheel set to Azonic Outlaws and forks to Z1 FR3's b/c I DH on her a lot. With that she's perfect, I've been DJ'n lately and she hit's the jumps pretty good. No complaints. BTW I like the color, it looks more yellow in those pics tho.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

I love my extra-small 2006 Kona Stuff. It depends on the components on the p2. I dont really like the components on the shred. Whatever you do, make sure you cut your bars down. It makes the bike feel way better for street and dirtjump and skatepark. Kona's come with bars way too wide. I cout mine down from 28" to 24". Feels great!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

todd_freeride said:


> theres a reason why the Kona has little to no votes, because the kona frames, compared to the P...suck. watch www.pinkbike.com for a frame.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/159160/ norco 250, $200.00
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/169874/ norco sasquatch, $100.00
> ...


You're full of sh!t, bias to the MAXXXXX. It's all about preference. And Kona makes some solid frames. Specialized has cheaped out on SO many things. Working at a Big S dealer for the last 2 years has really made me hate the rep and some of the things they do to cut costs.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You're full of sh!t, bias to the MAXXXXX. It's all about preference. And Kona makes some solid frames. Specialized has cheaped out on SO many things. Working at a Big S dealer for the last 2 years has really made me hate the rep and some of the things they do to cut costs.


yea, but consider this is an 04 P.2, and Specialized was amazing from 03-04 2005 was okay and 06 is horrible. but heres the deal I know everything there is to know about the two frames asked, I own a P.2 and have had a kona. the kona frames are a lot harder to; manual, jump, do any type of park riding, northshore activites and street. the only place kona frames are better then P. frames are at trail. I mean this kid would have a decient build, if he hadnt gone with a kona frame.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> yea, but consider this is an 04 P.2, and Specialized was amazing from 03-04 2005 was okay and 06 is horrible. but heres the deal I know everything there is to know about the two frames asked, I own a P.2 and have had a kona. the kona frames are a lot harder to; *manual, jump, do any type of park riding*, northshore activites and street. the only place kona frames are better then P. frames are at trail. I mean this kid would have a decient build, if he hadnt gone with a kona frame.


Highly disagree, I do all you mentioned with no problems. I think practice is more an issue than geo. There's not a major diff in geo btwn the two, not to make it harder to do it on one rather than the other.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Also disagree. I've been riding my bud's Cowan, P.3, STP, and Steelhead (yes, he owns 4 hardtails with similar builds) trying to decide whether or not I really want a hardtail. Each one has a different feel, you just aren't used to it. In fact, the P.3 is the frame that I dislike the most despite the best build on it. The short frame is easy to flick around, but I keep clipping my toes on the front wheel.

And I doubt that you know everything there is to know about those 2 frames. Maybe you know a lot, but you don't know everything. And owning a bike for 2 weeks doesn't justify actually owning it. That's more like renting it.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Also disagree. I've been riding my bud's Cowan, P.3, STP, and Steelhead (yes, he owns 4 hardtails with similar builds) trying to decide whether or not I really want a hardtail. Each one has a different feel, you just aren't used to it. In fact, the P.3 is the frame that I dislike the most despite the best build on it. The short frame is easy to flick around, but I keep clipping my toes on the front wheel.
> 
> And I doubt that you know everything there is to know about those 2 frames. Maybe you know a lot, but you don't know everything. And owning a bike for 2 weeks doesn't justify actually owning it. That's more like renting it.


I had a Stuff way back in the day, then a P.2, I've had GF hardtales, and other konas. your friends P.3 ? pull the wheel back if you dont want it to be as flickable. the konas are hard to jump. I've tryed enough bikes to easily claim that the P. bikes are the best out there. unless you want something like a black market mob, le toy 24. hell even my old muddy fox therapy is much more flickable and easier on your body than a kona, and my MF is a 17 inch frame. if the "short" frame you keep hitting your feet on, then get the "long" frame. I wear 15" shoes and dont have many problems with show, tire clearance.

I will say, the older kona frames rocked. but the new ones suck major @ss.


----------



## Spoon Man (Apr 17, 2006)

My frame will be alot smaller than 17". I do think your horribly biased, though. I did a test ride on a 2006 Kona Shred and a 2004 P2. The Kona was just as good as the P2, except the p2 had the worst fork I've ever used. The Kona's wasn't great, but man the p2's sucked. This kit with the Stuff frame is a way better way to go. Let me say it plainly, I will not buy the p2 with that fork...ever. I'm not being biased either, I love specialized. My trailbike is an 04 Enduro and I love it. I'm also not going to buy used, these bikes take way too much abuse for that.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

To each his/her own. Everybody's opinion, riding style and looks are different. I like my Stuff, ride pretty much anything I can get my wheels on and hell I look damn good.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Spoon Man said:


> My frame will be alot smaller than 17". I do think your horribly biased, though. I did a test ride on a 2006 Kona Shred and a 2004 P2. The Kona was just as good as the P2, except the p2 had the worst fork I've ever used. The Kona's wasn't great, but man the p2's sucked. This kit with the Stuff frame is a way better way to go. Let me say it plainly, I will not buy the p2 with that fork...ever. I'm not being biased either, I love specialized. My trailbike is an 04 Enduro and I love it. I'm also not going to buy used, these bikes take way too much abuse for that.


okay, your loss :thumbsup:


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> the 2006 p2 is amazing, the aluminum frame is very light and It flows over dirt jumps so easily. The parts spec is great also and every thing on it is very durable, including the frame. The short chainstays make manuals a breeze:thumbsup:


what is considered 'light' in this category? just out of curiosity, i'm pretty new, but how much do these hardtails (the complete bike) usually weigh in?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I think mine is pretty light. My Addict weighs in at 29.5 pounds with gears and a heavy wheelset.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Woah! My friend's single speed p.1 weighs not much less than if not the same as yours! That's light for a bike with gears!


----------

